# Max Payne The Movie !!



## bowser666 (Sep 2, 2008)

For all you MAx Payne fans. I found this clip for the movie finally !! 

It looks pretty good.

http://www.wwtdd.com/post.phtml?pk=11491


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Could be good, but probably won't be.  Too bad, MP is one of my favorite games of all time.  At least Uwe Boll isn't directing.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 2, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Could be good, but probably won't be.  Too bad, MP is one of my favorite games of all time.  At least Uwe Boll isn't directing.



I tihkn it will be good.  Mark Wahlberg has come along way in his acting. ( He rocked in The Departed).   Yeah Uwe Boll would be a curse on this movie.  I plan on keeping an open mind about it.


----------



## zDom (Sep 3, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> I tihkn it will be good.  Mark Wahlberg has come along way in his acting. ( He rocked in The Departed).   Yeah Uwe Boll would be a curse on this movie.  I plan on keeping an open mind about it.



I've always thought Mark does pretty well in acting. Much better than he did rapping  I thought he did a good job back as far as "Boogie Nights."

And I second the motion to thank lucky starts Uwe isn't directing. Why they let him make movies is STILL a mystery to me &#8212; almost as much of a mystery as why actors who can get work elsewhere would ever work with him.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I think he's a talented actor!


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 3, 2008)

zDom said:


> Why they let him make movies is STILL a mystery to me  almost as much of a mystery as why actors who can get work elsewhere would ever work with him.



Because he turns a profit.  Not a huge one, but making some money isn't a big problem when your movies are cheap.  As Kevin Smith revealed, as long as you consistently make them a little money, the studios will always greenlight you.

As for the actors, most of them are small timers.  Jason Statham is the biggest actor Boll has gotten recently that I can think of.  Otherwise it's mostly has-beens like Tara Reid and Christian Slater or never-quite-beens like Kristanna Loken.


----------



## zDom (Sep 3, 2008)

Ray Liotta?


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

I like mark, I think he did good in the departed, and four brothers. The movie looks pretty good!!!!


----------

